
Corruption: is Italy a step ahead? - KeepTalking
http://www.thehindu.com/opinion/lead/article1165279.ece?homepage=true
======
deepGem
All said and done - Italy produces some of the finest automobiles,
motorcycles, bikes, clothing and leather. Not to mention food and wine.

~~~
davidw
Italy produces a lot of bright people, too.

~~~
h3rald
...who are normally smart enough to go abroad! :D

------
forinti
I like to cite Italy when my Brazilian friends get too negative about Brazil's
propects. If Italians can build a rich country why can't we??

It's incredible that the Romans were once the most organized force in Europe,
and they were already corrupt!!

------
jgroome
Berlusconi: Has alleged links to the Mafia, owns most of the popular media in
the country, regularly hosts orgies with suspiciously young looking girls,
open to more than a little bribery...

Nobody does corruption like Italy.

~~~
gbrindisi
> Nobody does corruption like Italy.

Aaah my daily dose of generalizations. Feel better now, thanks.

------
davidw
Yep, lots of corruption in Italy. However: "Off-Topic: Most stories about
politics"

------
crocowhile
If only Italian people were informed enough to know what the rest of the world
think of their country...

~~~
bioh42_2
Oh I bet they know. We (I'm from a hugely corrupt East European nation) also
know.

But corruption in semi-functioning democracy is a strange phenomenon.

It's a cultural thing that goes very deep. But it's also like a chicken and
egg problem, where you can't get rid of corruption unless you have corruption
free judicial and political systems!

It's like it takes a very well functioning society, to have a very well
functioning society.

On the small or individual scale it is like a Mexican standoff. You can't
suddenly start acting 100% legally and morally in a sea of corruption without
also being much worse off. Not just economically worse off, but hell your life
might be in danger if you're too good about reporting all the wrong you see.

On the larger scale, even hundreds or thousands of heroes taking on risks to
do the right thing, are not enough to purge endemic corruption.

The people's cynicism... or should I say realism, also tends to sustain
corruption.

Corruption is not something like a dictator where a nation could rise up and
smash it to bits by force.

You can get rid of dictators like that, but you can't do anything about
corruption.

I honestly don't know what the solution is.

